# Not so common to common in US collections



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Vipera renadi









Protobothrops mucrosquamatus









Palestine viper, upclose and personal









PNG Taipan having her space invaded









Portrate of Puffy


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*cheers*

thanks for sharing these Al.

Mucho gracious'


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Is Puffy one of those lake N***** (I can't remember the locale)

That is one beautiful specimen :2thumb:


----------



## Jono_187 (Aug 24, 2009)

brilliant photos Al,u sir are truly talented!


----------

